# 6 loại thực phẩm tự nhiên có tác dụng bảo vệ làn da khỏi ánh nắng rất hữu hiệu mà bạn nên cho vào thực đơn bữa sáng



## thuhoai (4/9/18)

*Một bữa sáng đúng cách sẽ giúp làn da chống nắng hiệu quả hơn.*

Nhắc đến chuyện chống lại tia tử ngoại, nhiều người sẽ nghĩ ngay đến kem chống nắng. Nhưng thật ra, trình tự để chống nắng hiệu quả còn phải kết hợp nhiều yếu tố, trong đó bữa ăn sáng đóng vai trò không nhỏ. Một bữa sáng đúng cách sẽ giúp làn da chống nắng hiệu quả hơn.




​*Ăn uống không có quy luật sẽ ảnh hưởng đến khả năng chống nắng của cơ thể*
Cơ thể con người luôn có cái gọi là "giờ của làn da", đây là phát biểu của ông Joseph S.Takahashi - trưởng khoa thần kinh học của sở nghiên cứu bộ não Peter O'Donnell Jr thuộc trung tâm y học Tây Nam trường đại học Texas.

Trong một nghiên cứu năm 2017, Takahashi cùng với cộng sự của ông đã phát hiện: Loại enzyme dùng để phục hồi làn da bị cháy nắng mỗi ngày đều có chu kỳ sản sinh nhất định, nếu thời gian ăn uống không có quy luật thì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chu kỳ này.

"Nếu bạn bảo đảm một thời gian ăn uống bình thường, khoa học thì loại enzym này sẽ càng bảo vệ tốt hơn cho làn da của bạn tránh tổn thương từ tia tử ngoại vào ban ngày. Ngược lại, nếu bạn ăn uống không có quy luật sẽ có thể tổn hại đến 'giờ của làn da'", Takahashi đã phát biểu như thế trong một bài báo cáo nghiên cứu của mình.

*6 loại thực phẩm có tác dụng chống nắng rất hữu hiệu mà bạn nên cho vào thực đơn bữa sáng*
Ngoài vấn đề ăn uống có thời gian và quy luật hợp lý thì việc chọn nguyên liệu ăn uống cũng rất quan trọng. Hãy ghi vào sổ tay thực đơn bữa sáng của bạn những loại thực phẩm thiên nhiên sau đây để tăng cường khả năng chống nắng cho làn da.

*Việt quất*




​Việt quất còn được biết đến như một loại quả mùa hè và cũng là nguyên liệu thiên nhiên bảo vệ sức khỏe con người, nhất là làn da trong mùa nắng nóng. Trong quả việt quất có chứa hàm lượng kháng oxi hóa mạnh mẽ và chất này vô cùng phong phú, có tác dụng chống lại sự sản sinh các gốc tự do bởi áp lực hoặc ánh nắng mặt trời, từ đó hỗ trợ hạn chế và ngăn ngừa các tổn thương đối với làn da.

Bên cạnh đó, cây việt quất mọc hoang sẽ càng có hiệu quả mạnh hơn. Nó còn là nguồn vitamin C ưu việt mà bạn nên chọn cho bữa sang của mình, giúp giữ cho làn da luôn tươi sáng, khỏe mạnh.

_Tham khảo cách dùng_: Bạn có thể kết hợp việt quất, dầu hạt chia, sữa chua dừa và yến mạch để có một bữa sáng đầy đủ dinh dưỡng và phát huy được công hiệu chống nắng của quả việt quất.

*Dưa hấu*




​Lycopene là một chất chống oxi hóa cực mạnh. Khi nhắc đến Lycopene, người ta luôn nghĩ đến cà chua. Tuy nhiên, có thể bạn chưa biết rằng, chất này trong dưa hấu còn nhiều hơn cả trong cà chua. Lycopene có thể hấp thu bức xạ UVA và UVB. Song do tỷ lệ chu chuyển của nó nên có thể phải cần vài tuần mới biểu hiện rõ công hiệu bảo vệ chống nắng cho làn da. Liên tục ăn dưa hấu trong vài tuần chính là để Lycopene phát huy tác dụng của nó.

_Tham khảo cách dùng_: Bạn có thể kết hợp một bữa sáng với bánh quy và salad dưa hấu.

*Các loại hạt*




​Hạt chia, hạt óc chó, hạt lanh đều có chứa axit béo Omega-3 cần thiết cho cơ thể con người. Chúng có những ưu điểm tương tự với nguồn axit béo "sạch" có trong trứng và cá. Đây là loại axit béo mà làn da rất ưa thích. Cơ thể chúng ta không thể tự chế tạo Omega-3, cho nên bổ sung chất này từ thực phẩm thiên nhiên chính là cách tốt nhất để bảo vệ sức khỏe và cả làn da.

Omega-3 có công hiệu giúp da chống lại tia tử ngoại, nó còn có thể kháng viêm hiệu quả. Vì vậy, kết hợp các loại hạt giàu Omega-3 vào bữa sáng vừa giúp bạn bổ sung dinh dưỡng mà còn hạn chế tổn thương cho da, nhất là những ngày nắng nóng.

_Tham khảo cách dùng_: Bạn có thể trộn nhiều loại hạt với nhau tùy theo sở thích.

*Cà rốt và rau lá xanh*




​Cơ thể con người sẽ chuyển hóa β-Carotene thành vitamin A, trong khi đó, vitamin A chính là nguyên tố cực kỳ quan trọng đối với sức khỏe làn da. Một phân tích tổng hợp năm 2007 phát hiện: Cứ định kỳ cách 10 tuần nên bổ sung β-Carotene có thể giúp làn da có được thành phần chống nắng thiên nhiên tối ưu.

Cà rốt và các loại rau lá xanh đều là nguồn cung cấp β-Carotene tuyệt vời, vì vậy các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng luôn khuyên bạn nên bổ sung thực phẩm này vào bữa sang. Không những vậy, hàm lượng Lutein và Zeaxanthin cũng rất cao. Hai chất này đều là chất kháng oxi hóa lý tưởng, ngăn chặn các nếp nhăn, tổn thương do ánh nắng mặt trời, thậm chí cả ung thư da.

_Tham khảo cách dùng_: Bạn có thể nấu chín cà rốt, khoai tây, bí đỏ, diêm mạch và cải xoăn làm thành món salad hỗn hợp dùng cho bữa sáng.

*Trà xanh*




​Trong nhiều cuộc thực nghiệm, những chú chuột được cho uống trà xanh thì cơ thể chúng ít bị xuất hiện các khối u do tia tử ngoại gây ra. Đây chính là tác dụng chống nắng, bảo vệ da của thành phần Flavanols có trong trà xanh và trà đỏ.

Cũng theo kết quả nghiên cứu liên quan đến trà xanh khác cho thấy, các hoạt chất trong trà xanh còn có thể giảm các tổn thương do tia UVA gây ra cho làn da.

_Tham khảo cách dùng:_ Bạn có thể thêm ít lá bạc hà, nước ép họ cam quýt và thêm đá vào trà xanh để làm thành thức uống thiên nhiên trong bữa sáng.

*Bông cải trắng*




​Khi chọn nguyên liệu cho thực đơn hằng ngày nói chung và cho bữa sáng nói riêng, bạn nên chọn nhiều loại rau củ quả với màu sắc đa dạng để cơ thể được hấp thu nhiều chất chống oxi hóa hơn. Bông cải trắng tuy không có màu sắc "bắt mắt" nhưng bạn cũng đừng bỏ quên nó nhé. Bởi vì trong bông cải trắng có hàm lượng chất kháng oxi hóa rất mạnh, có thể làm ức chế áp lực oxi hóa do các gốc tự do gây ra.

Ngoài ra, bông cải trắng còn chứa Histidin, một chất chống nắng thiên nhiên hữu hiệu. Đây là một α-amino axit có thể kích thích sinh ra Axit uric, từ đó hấp thu một lượng bức xạ từ tia tử ngoại.

_Tham khảo cách dùng:_ Bông cải trắng xào trộn với chanh, tương ớt sẽ là món ăn vừa giúp khai vị, vừa bảo vệ tim mạch và chống nắng tốt cho làn da.

_Nguồn: Epochtime_​


----------

